
Afrikan Countries Export Just 0.3 per Cent of the World’s High-Tech Products - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/07/19/african-countries-export-just-0-3-per-cent-of-the-worlds-high-tech-products-2/
======
PaulHoule
How much does amerikkka export?

